# TV audio to computer



## jburd964 (Aug 1, 2007)

To hear my Tv while surffing the net I have the volume to loud for others. I want to run the audio from my TV through my computer speakers. The wire will be ran in walls and be approx 30- 50'. I have a Vizio LCD TV and a dell desk top. Any suggestion.


----------



## Loafkin (May 19, 2006)

1/8" to RCA adapter should do the trick, providing your tv has RCA audio outs, which I don't see why it wouldn't..... get the adapter and a long run of RCA cable, plug the 1/8th" jack into the line-in on your sound card.... alternatively, you could just get a TV tuner card.


----------



## jburd964 (Aug 1, 2007)

I tried using the headphone plug to computer and that didn't work. I'm going to get the rca adapter and give that a try. If I were to get the TV card. How would that work with satellite tv.


----------

